

A rare positive change to a Terms of Service (GitHub) - matt2000
http://www.docracy.com/doc/diff?originalId=0rv0oo2i2au&revisedId=0ybwk151gi7

======
lifeguard
I think this change is because the clause removed made the agreement
unenforceable.

"[business name] reserves the right to update and change the Terms of Service
from time to time without notice. "

That is a poison pill.

~~~
matt2000
I think sadly that changing without notice is the standard language, but I'll
check against some other TOS on the site to be sure.

